
Ode to a Vyukov Queue - alecsx6
https://int08h.com/post/ode-to-a-vyukov-queue/
======
jpfr
That looks like a dangerous misrepresentation.

The original implementation is a bit more involved [1]. Here, the stub entry
is not considered at all during the pop.

[1] [http://www.1024cores.net/home/lock-free-
algorithms/queues/in...](http://www.1024cores.net/home/lock-free-
algorithms/queues/intrusive-mpsc-node-based-queue)

------
jpfr
Aah. Sorry. The non-intrusive version is different substantially and
corresponds to the code shown in the post.

[http://www.1024cores.net/home/lock-free-
algorithms/queues/no...](http://www.1024cores.net/home/lock-free-
algorithms/queues/non-intrusive-mpsc-node-based-queue)

